# Darwin Streaming Server (error: 15)



## Gudy (9. Juni 2006)

Hi,
ich habe auf einem Linux Server den Darwin installiert nach einiegem hin und her tut er auch das was er soll  aber leider nur mit en mitgelieferten Dateien. Es sind ja .mp4 und .mov dateien bei der Installation vorhanden, diese kann ich ohne Probleme STreamen. Wenn ich nun aber eine andere mp4 oder mov auf den Server lade uns Streamen möchte sagt er mir



> PlaylistBroadcaster broadcast description File
> ----------------------------------------------
> /var/streaming/playlists/reise/reise.config
> 
> ...



hatte das schon mal jemand?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Juni 2006)

Hi Gudy,
ich kenne den Darwin Streaming Server nicht, aber evtl. mal ein anderes Dateiformat zu streamen versucht?


----------



## Gudy (9. Juni 2006)

habe es mit mp4 mov versucht und 3gp inzwischen, immer das selbe Problem. Das komische ist ja das er das bei den sample die dabei sidn ohne Probleme macht.

Gruß


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Juni 2006)

Darwin hat aber schon Lese- bzw. Ausführungsrechte für die hochgeladenen Dateien? User / Group passen auch?


----------



## Gudy (10. Juni 2006)

ja sicher doch :suspekt:


----------



## SpiderZLS (23. November 2007)

Ich habe nun das selbe problem 

gibt es dafür mittlerweile eine Lösung


----------



## Mirehn (5. Dezember 2007)

Ihr müsst die Dateien vorher noch Encodieren fürs Streaming. 

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301355-de

Da ist ne Anleitung für QuicktimePlayer 7 Pro

Hoffe das hilft Euch weiter.


----------



## SpiderZLS (5. Dezember 2007)

habe was besseres und einfacheres gefunden...danke dir trotzdem..


----------

